# Looking to get certification



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi i live in the UK and i am 45 yers old i work for the motor manufacturing industry. I am looking to get certification but carry on working.

I have looked at comptia.org and tried the A+ certification trial and feel it would suit my needs as i already build, instal, upgrade and troubleshoot to a degreeas everything i have learned is self taught with research on the net and trial and error.

I have identified the comptia network+ also as an area i would like to gain certification for as well.

I am considering learning these certs with comptia e-learning. Are they a good route to start from to look at changing to a career in IT?

Also i would like to get microsoft certification after comptia A+ and Network+ possibly MCSE.

I would like to study the comptia security as well but you need two years experience in the industry in a security role.

Any advice or pointers would be greatly appreciated thank you in advance.

Paul.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What type of job are you looking to get? Do you have any education or work background related to the job you want? 

A+ is certainly a good place to start since you already have a background in that area. There are some good books that cover the A+ exam like:
Amazon.com: A+ Certification All-in-One Exam Guide (0783254042490): Michael Meyers, Scott Jernigan: Books

Professor Messer is a free site that has A+ videos as well as many other videos.
Professor Messer, CompTIA A+, CompTIA Nework+, Microsoft Certification Training


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks JMPC for your reply i have never been in the IT industry just have the old clait and ocr certificates for office but no technical certs. I would like to certify to have a chance of getting into the industry either starting in desktop support or service techician building, installing,configuring and repair.

Starting at the bottom and working my way thru hopefully go into networking and security(including malware removal).

At the moment i do building, installing and repair for family and friends and some malware removal. Also setup small home networks now and again. 

If worst came to the worst and i couldn't get a job with an employer then maybe think about self employment.

Thanks for the links you provided the second link to Professor Messer's website looks particularly interesting.

Thanks again.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi cyberman,

I am from the UK and when I first started doing certs I was going to go with compTIA.org beaware that they have no affiliation to compTIA they are a training provider and they will probably tell you that you need lots of certs to get into IT. This is not the case.

You do not need courses to get IT certs. If you prefer tutor led sessions then you should visit your local college.

compTIA A+ and Network+ should be your starting point. There really isn't a starting Microsoft cert any more but its the general concensus that you should do 70-680 or 70-270. The first one is installing and administering windows 7 and the latter is the XP equivelant.

Do not dismiss XP as not every company can afford to move to a new OS every time MS realease one so companies need certified people who can support them.

Good luck.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ditto what Bruce & JMPC have said. If you already have an understanding of the basics, you might find reading the A+ books much easier. Teach yourself and save some $$. Study at your own pace then take your exams when you're ready.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Hi cyberman,
> 
> I am from the UK and when I first started doing certs I was going to go with compTIA.org beaware that they have no affiliation to compTIA they are a training provider and they will probably tell you that you need lots of certs to get into IT. This is not the case.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input our company still use XP and hasn't upgraded for the exact reason you have given cost so yes i will be investing in some books as well as e-learning and internet research, as i work long hours and shifts will make local college attendance very difficult.

The A+ and Network will be my first courses and are my choices have not spoken to comptia.org yet.

If you have a link to comptia directly i would appreciate it if they don''t use training providers as their only route.

Thanks again. 



Fred Garvin said:


> Ditto what Bruce & JMPC have said. If you already have an understanding of the basics, you might find reading the A+ books much easier. Teach yourself and save some $$. Study at your own pace then take your exams when you're ready.


Thanks Fred will be investing in some books and want to learn at my own pace due to working arrangements.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

TheCyberMan said:


> Thanks for the input our company still use XP and hasn't upgraded for the exact reason you have given cost so yes i will be investing in some books as well as e-learning and internet research, as i work long hours and shifts will make local college attendance very difficult.
> 
> The A+ and Network will be my first courses and are my choices have not spoken to comptia.org yet.
> 
> ...


I have never used a training provider or course for any of my certs. If you have half a brain, have some determination then you can do it without the expense of a course. For the A+ I recommend compTIA A+ all in one exam guide 7th edition by Mike Meyers and for the N+ compTIA Netowrk+ all in one exam guide 4th edition by Mike Meyers and Network+ by Todd lammle.

This is the real compTIA CompTIA not this one www.Comptiauk.com CompTIA A+ CompTIA Network+ CompTIA Server+ CompTIA Security+ Training which is a tp.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks greenbrucelee for coming back to me much appreciated, the first link you provided was the link i have already used and tried the trials. Also thanks for the book reccomendations i will try those and have some determination to learn. Btw the trials i did didn't seem hard i know they were only a sample so i don't think it will take that much.

Thanks very much for all your help, advice and pointers much appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

TheCyberMan said:


> Thanks greenbrucelee for coming back to me much appreciated, the first link you provided was the link i have already used and tried the trials. Also thanks for the book reccomendations i will try those and have some determination to learn. Btw the trials i did didn't seem hard i know they were only a sample so i don't think it will take that much.
> 
> Thanks very much for all your help, advice and pointers much appreciated.


since you already work in IT the A+ and Network+ shouldn't be too hard for you to do. What you may find hard is the fact that you will have to study certain things about certain typoes of hardware that you may never ever come across such as the speed of an intel itanium cpu or some other older hardware. This is because some companies still use old tech and understanding the older tech helps you understand new technology. You will also find subjects you study that wont even appear in the exams but is still good to know. You will also get questions that you wont find in the study material but these questions are usually unscored beta questions that may be proper scored questions the next time the exam is revised.

The Mike Meyers book I mention is a big book 1136 pages if I remember correctly. Mr Meyers writes in a simplistic way and some parts can be quite funny which makes it easier to read not like Microsoft books where they are a bit dry.

To book a compTIA exam you log on to Pearson VUE or com depending if your in the US and you book the exams through that site, you will find your nearest test center on that site. You pay by credit card or you can pay this site CompTIA Vouchers - A+ Certification Exam CompTIA Voucher Test Discount at Prometric / VUE Testing Centers and buy a discount voucher (one per exam) which means you dont pay any VAT (if your in the UK) and you use the voucher code as your payment on the pearsonvue website. You get £2 or £3 pound of the exam cost + no VAT so your saving around £30 per exam. If your in the UK make sure you buy the international vouchers as the others are for canada and the US.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi greenbruce i have ordered the Mike Meyers A+ book and look forward to going thru it and thanks for the links to Pearson VUE and the comptia vouchers.

I have to say tho i don't work in IT although i use computers at work but not in a technical role.

As an enthusiast i do build configure and troubleshoot for friends and family computers.

Thanks for all your help it is much appreciated and hopefully in the near future i will be able to career change.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi greenbruce i have ordered the Mike Meyers A+ book and look forward to going thru it and thanks for the links to Pearson VUE and the comptia vouchers.
> 
> I have to say tho i don't work in IT although i use computers at work but not in a technical role.
> 
> ...


certs are not a magic ticket into IT although they can help. Start applying ASAP you dont need to wait until you are certified IT managers looking for newbies will consider people who are enthusiastic and passionate about IT over someone who is certified and really doesn't give a crap.


----------



## SamLea72 (Mar 23, 2011)

Keep in mind the MCSE is not the route you want to go anymore, you want to go for the MCITP which is the current Microsoft certification MCITP Careers, Trends & Training


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

SamLea72 said:


> Keep in mind the MCSE is not the route you want to go anymore, you want to go for the MCITP which is the current Microsoft certification MCITP Careers, Trends & Training


actually that is incorrect. The MCSE is as important as it ever was. Not every company can afford to go to windows 7 and not every company will be able to go to windows 8 when that comes out.

A lot of companies will still use xp for years to come and therfore the MCSE will be important but the MCSE is not for newbies to IT the MCSE is for people who have 12-18 moths experience as systems engineers where as the MCITP is one year of administering windows 7

The MCSE is 7 exams whilst the MCITP depending on the track is two and in one case three exams.

Anyway the OP should be going for basic certs first like the A+ and N+


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> certs are not a magic ticket into IT although they can help. Start applying ASAP you dont need to wait until you are certified IT managers looking for newbies will consider people who are enthusiastic and passionate about IT over someone who is certified and really doesn't give a crap.


Yes agree they aren't a magic ticket to a job but will prove to a potential employer that you are willing to put in time and effort to learn coupled with enthusiasm and passion will hopefully put me in a better position when applying for a position although experience in the industry would be even better.


SamLea72 said:


> Keep in mind the MCSE is not the route you want to go anymore, you want to go for the MCITP which is the current Microsoft certification MCITP Careers, Trends & Training


Thanks SamLea72 for your contribution that will be some way down the line for now will concentrate on the A+ and Network+ for now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try and see if you can get a job in a compter repair shop or something to get some experience whilst you study.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks greenbrucelee think that would be a route i'll have to look at.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

TheCyberMan said:


> Thanks greenbrucelee think that would be a route i'll have to look at.


I started as a volunteer for a charity, whilst studying, then someone I got in contact through the charity employed me to build systems for them and set them up then I got a job as proper IT Tech.

I know a few people in the UK and the US and Canada who also did a similar route to this.

Although people slate best buy and PC world if you can't get into a normal pc repair shop (best bet) then working for those guys for a while could help you but make sure its in their tech depts and not on the sales floor as those people are normally douches who have no idea about computers and no self respecting IT follower respects them.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

There's a few local computer shops near where i live which i have used for parts if i need them quick so i think i will try them and agree about sales staff at pc world they haven't got a clue.


----------

